# Indian Artifacts are one of my hobbies



## Son (Mar 30, 2011)

Part of a cache found in S Fl, back in 1977
Longest one is 6.25 inches.


----------



## Son (Mar 30, 2011)

Closeup of one of em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice collection of blades. I like the central ridge on the bottom big one.


----------



## Son (Mar 30, 2011)

One of my favorites, A Six Mile Creek Serrated. Gave it to one of my daughters. Baybottom chert, Hillsborough Co. Fl.


----------



## Son (Mar 30, 2011)

Three nice points I found in Alabama


----------



## Son (Mar 30, 2011)

Pasco Co, Hillsborough point, made of coral. Last one of the kind I've found.


----------



## Son (Mar 30, 2011)

This was the first large point found in my collection. Hillsborough Co. Fl. Made of chert, found between Tampa and Brandon. It's a Levy type.


----------



## Son (Mar 30, 2011)

Just a few for ya'll to look at.


----------



## carver (Mar 30, 2011)

Son,that's a great collection


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a necklace made of what looks like the same thing as in post # 7 . A man from swainsboro made it for me this year. The colors that are in it are just awesome . I was looking at his displays , and new that was the one for my necklace as soon as i seen it. My 9 year old likes to give me a hard time about the pink color and question my manhood when i wear it , so when i had his made , i made sure it had the same colors in it . Now its  " probably not pink daddy, but faded red. " He has also made 3 others for me and my two boys. Scott


----------



## Son (Mar 30, 2011)

Pretty stone there...


----------



## crokseti (Mar 31, 2011)

Every one of these are awesome.
 Must have been exciting when you found that stash.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 31, 2011)

Very impressive collection!  Thanks for sharing it!  Nice necklace too Scott!


----------



## tedsknives (Apr 1, 2011)

Great collection, love the necklace


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 1, 2011)

Son said:


> One of my favorites, A Six Mile Creek Serrated. Gave it to one of my daughters. Baybottom chert, Hillsborough Co. Fl.



Awesome!!! I would love to find something like this.....


----------



## Napi (Apr 15, 2011)

Son, nice collection! A lot different than what I'm used to seeing.

Razor Blade, neat necklace! Did the guy make the point as well?


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 15, 2011)

Napi said:


> Son, nice collection! A lot different than what I'm used to seeing.
> 
> Razor Blade, neat necklace! Did the guy make the point as well?



Yes , he did it all


----------



## runswithbeer (Apr 15, 2011)

awesome points there son


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 25, 2011)

Wonder how many of those, especially the FL ones, are under shopping malls and parking lots now....


----------

